# Sargent beach permit?



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I know I must have a beach permit to drive legally on Sargent beach but my husband and I will probably arrive early in Sargent before any stores open where we could buy one (I don't imagine that any of Sargent's stores are open in the middle of the night.) Does anyone know of a 24 hour place that might sell them? Does the walmart in either Bay City or LJ sell them or only stores in Sargent? If not, will we get in serious trouble for driving on the beach without one early in the AM before the stores open?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I can buy one Wednesday and mail it to you Thursday if you PM me your address. 

I realize that may be too late for you. I would buy it sooner but will be unavailable until then. 

Good luck
RFA


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I can buy one Wednesday and mail it to you Thursday if you PM me your address.
> 
> I realize that may be too late for you. I would buy it sooner but will be unavailable until then.
> 
> ...


Wow -- this is very generous of you! Thanks so much. I may take you up on this. Will message you.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it to much. I buy the permit every year in January but I haven't stuck one on my windshield in about 4 years. The only time I've seen anyone check for them is Memorial day weekend and 4th of July, and that's only on the stretch of beach from the swing bridge to the boat ramp. I'm not saying you shouldn't buy one , because the money goes to improvements, I'm just saying don't stress out about it if you can't find one.


----------

